
Show HN: Rocket – Automated delivery as fast and easy as possible - z0mbie42
https://github.com/astrocorp42/rocket
======
z0mbie42
Hi,

Here is the GitHub:
[https://github.com/astrocorp42/rocket](https://github.com/astrocorp42/rocket)

It started with the need to automate assets uploading for github relases for
go binaries but then it appeared that it could be awesome to add other
providers like Heroku, Firebase, Netlify, AWS S3 to simplify and automate the
process of software delivery.

rocket is the D in CI/CD: It allows to easily deliver software to a large
range of providers from any CI pipeline.

It should be as easy as possible to use, Any feedback is welcome : )

